# Do these parameters make sense?



## Kreb (Apr 30, 2008)

Hello folks. I'm conceptualizing a build utilizing a tube-frame chasis and composite skin. It'll look something like this:

http://www.madabout-kitcars.com/kitcar/images/tadnews1.jpg

Now, I'm not another starry-eyed, let's-make-a-200-MPH-EC-for-ten-grand type. I don't have the budget. The plan is to use a VW transmission and an aray of lead-acid batteries to get something reasonably quick, agile and useful as a commuter. I'm currently looking at an Electro-Automotive deluxe universal kit with a similar battery spec - 20 6v batteries. My (first round of) questions are:

-Can a veedub tranny handle the torque this setup will provide?

-The DC Voltsporsche claims a 85 MPH top speed and 80-100 mile range. That would be acceptable to me, and since my vehicle should be 1000 some-odd pounds less, I should be able to better those figures. But are they accurate? Browsing this forum, methinks they may be optimistic. Any thoughts on what a realistic performance/range would be for what I'm describing?


----------



## joseph3354 (Apr 2, 2008)

i know the porsche trans will handle it.search for Otmar's California Poppy.
that.s got all the torque and speed you would need for a commuter.


----------



## dataman19 (Oct 7, 2009)

Sounds like an ambitious project...
How about keeping me informed..
I used to own a Custom Hot Rod shop that dealt with V-6 and V-8 Pinto/Vega Conversions, V-8 Porche (yea go figure) and V-8 Toyota Landcruiser Conversions.
..
I am in an design engineering group trying to prototype a "production" EV. Not an easy task.Make due by doing ICE to EV and Hybrid Conversion work.
..
Biding my time until that magic Investment group stumbles by and gives the financial clout to buy the Saturn Motor Company.
..
Yes Saturn is 4-Sale, and no body seems to want it. Shame... It is a complete car company on a single plot of land. Complete with test track, Labs, R&D and Production lines, engine foundry, parts foundry and parts manufacturing mills... An EV Builder's dream.
..
If somebody doesn't buy out the UAW's 51% and the Governments Control of 49% (GM's share in the company) the Saturn Brand will just go away in 2019.
..
Food for thought...
..
dataman19


----------



## Sutitan (Feb 23, 2009)

dont expect the transaxle to hold up to much 0-60 testing. those bugs didnt have over 80ftlbs of torque or 60hp.

However, your conversion sounds alot like a formula vee, which would seem to make a great donor. not sure what your skills are with fiberglass, but you could easily expand on the vee chassis. just buy a beetle, use the front beam. get rid of the pan, and alot of the rear suspension. build custom trailing arms. flip the crown gear, which allows you to make a mid engine, instead of rear (helps with the weight distribution). build a custom suspension (zero roll suspensions are popular on modern vees), build a frame to link up the front beam and the rear suspension, and tada, your practically done. I mean, this does take time and quite a bit of know how. or you could just use the beetle pan and add a custom body 










if your interested on building your own chassis, check out locostusa.com I have to warn you, it is a time vampire, I have wasted countless days on that forum, just browsing endless build threads.

Good look and keep us updated w/ ideas


----------



## madderscience (Jun 28, 2008)

85mph top speed on level ground: believable.

80 to 100 miles of range: with 1200lbs of lead acid in a 914: only under very well controlled conditions. (level, constant speed not to exceed about 50mph, dialed-in rolling resistance, healthy, warm batteries) Maximum daily operating range without opportunity charging will be more like 40 or maybe 50 miles in normal driving.

VWs are very commonly converted. You probably won't be able to get enough horsepower out of flooded lead to damage anything unless you use a very large motor (more than 9", which would be overkill in a tube frame car). If you go AGM or other high C-rate batteries AND you use a 1000A or bigger controller, then the strength of the transaxle may become an issue; but then as was previously suggested, use a porsche one. 

A fellow in my local EVA is finishing up a tube frame EV using VW components. It looks the a cross between a formula 1 and a mahogany surfboard. Makes me want to build one; it looks awesome.

Good luck.


----------

